# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  تشخیص رنگ در متلب

## jafari263

با سلام
ممنون میشم اگه کسی بتونه کمکم کنه. سوال من 2 قسمت هست:
1-من می خوام با استفاده از متلب کدی بنویسم که بتواند رنگهای یک عکس را بعد از تشخیص دادن آنها را جداگانه در قالب یک ستون نمایش دهد که چه رنگهایی به کار رفته شده .

2- من به دنبال روشی هستم که بتونه مقدار نخ به کار رفته شده در هر پیکسل عکس را محاسبه کند .(مثلا ما یک عکسی داریم (گل)و می خواهیم این عکس را به عنوان مدل برای بافتن استفاده کنیم . می خواهیم بدونیم که مثلا من برای بافتن این طرح چه مقدار نخ( بر حسب گرم) نیاز دارم که تهیه کنم. چه مقدار رنگ آبی  و چه مقدار نخ رنگ سبز و قرمزو ...... نیاز دارم .
با تشکر

----------


## بهروز عباسی

> با سلام
> ممنون میشم اگه کسی بتونه کمکم کنه. سوال من 2 قسمت هست:
> 1-من می خوام با استفاده از متلب کدی بنویسم که بتواند رنگهای یک عکس را بعد از تشخیص دادن آنها را جداگانه در قالب یک ستون نمایش دهد که چه رنگهایی به کار رفته شده .
> 
> 2- من به دنبال روشی هستم که بتونه مقدار نخ به کار رفته شده در هر پیکسل عکس را محاسبه کند .(مثلا ما یک عکسی داریم (گل)و می خواهیم این عکس را به عنوان مدل برای بافتن استفاده کنیم . می خواهیم بدونیم که مثلا من برای بافتن این طرح چه مقدار نخ( بر حسب گرم) نیاز دارم که تهیه کنم. چه مقدار رنگ آبی  و چه مقدار نخ رنگ سبز و قرمزو ...... نیاز دارم .
> با تشکر


من خودم با متلب کار نکردم که بتونم راهنماییت کنم ولی فکر میکنم این فیلم ها کمکت کنه
http://www.daneshjooyar.com/category...A%D9%84%D8%A8/

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

اول از همه بایستی تعداد رنگ هایی که دارید مشخص بشه سپس بایستی تصویر خودتون رو به روش kmean به اون چند تا رنگ quantize کنید. پس از آن با محاسبه فرکانس هر رنگ توی تصویر درصد هر رنگ رو محاسبه می کنید .بعدش با توجه به ابعاد اون بافتنی هدف محاسبه می کنید که یک درصد از کار به چقدر نخ نیاز داره بعد می تونید برای هر یک از رنگ ها میزان نخ را هم محاسبه کنید.
موفق باشید

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

اول از همه بایستی تعداد رنگ هایی که دارید مشخص بشه سپس بایستی تصویر خودتون رو به روش kmean به اون چند تا رنگ quantize کنید. پس از آن با محاسبه فرکانس هر رنگ توی تصویر درصد هر رنگ رو محاسبه می کنید .بعدش با توجه به ابعاد اون بافتنی هدف محاسبه می کنید که یک درصد از کار به چقدر نخ نیاز داره بعد می تونید برای هر یک از رنگ ها میزان نخ را هم محاسبه کنید.
موفق باشید

----------


## jafari263

از راهنمائی و کمک شما خیلی ممنونم.
من می خوام تعداد رنگها رو به 32 رنگ کاهش بدم یعنی 32 رنگ را تشخیص بده. از اونجائیکه من در متلب مبتدی هستم ایا امکانش هست در نوشتن کد مربوط به این قسمت به من کمک کنید. این قسمت بخشی از پروژه درسی من هست.

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

در این تاپیک کدر C++‎ برای کاهش رنگ را قرار دادم.

----------

